# Cassie's Update



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Cassie had her first acupuncture session yesterday. It looks like is helping her. Even the vet told me that we should wait to see how she does with Acupuncture before deciding for surgery. He also move, stretch her leg and she did not have any sign of discomfort. He told me, it may hurt when she put her leg in the floor, but she is not in pain all the time. Today she is even walking a bit more with her four legs. I been trying not letting her run or play, but sometimes it is hard. 
About surgery we are ready for it financially, but even the vet told me it is something that don't need to be done right away.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That's good - does it take very long for an acupuncture session? I really hope it helps. i have considered it for my dogs

i don't know if it would help on what Cassie has, but laser therapy has done miracles for Snorkels' spinal arthritis.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

It took probable 45 minutes. I will post pictures later of her with the needles. She is better for sure, with no pain medication. He told me that we may see results in few weeks. I am going to wait six weeks, if she still limping in six weeks, she will go for surgery.


----------

